

An Encrypted, Inherently Secure Social Network? - llgrrl_
http://tnhh.net/pancake/2011/10/an-inherently-secure-social-network.html

======
tcarnell
I think this is a very interesting idea and things like a 'group' or an 'event
would simply have their own private/public key to allow subscribers etc. But
two thoughts spring to mind:

1). Without the marketing/advertising opportunity, who will be prepared to pay
for a facebook like IT infrastructure?

2). In some ways I quite like that criminal or otherwise sinistre
behaviour/communications could potentially be intercepted and policed by some
authority for the benefit of others - ie, the bad guys dont have anywhere to
hide... (I'm expecting an onslought of critism from this comment!)

